

Seattle company allows you to rent goat herds to clear brush - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2009/10/rent-a-ruminant-goats-clearing-brush-photos-before-and-after.php

======
quant18
But do the goats have union cards?

No seriously, that was a problem when they did this in California:
[http://nl.newsbank.com/nl-
search/we/Archives?p_product=SL...](http://nl.newsbank.com/nl-
search/we/Archives?p_product=SL&p_theme=sl&p_action=search&p_maxdocs=200&p_topdoc=1&p_text_direct-0=0EB05058DFC9509B&p_field_direct-0=document_id&p_perpage=10&p_sort=YMD_date:D&s_trackval=GooglePM)
[http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=Wc0PAAAAIBAJ&sjid=c...](http://news.google.com/newspapers?id=Wc0PAAAAIBAJ&sjid=cY4DAAAAIBAJ&pg=2112,1612447&dq=goats+union+clear+brush+teamsters&hl=en)

------
wildwood
Sure, it's Goat-Renter Guy! :)

<http://www.werealotlikeyou.com/> \- click on number 80

------
Alex3917
I think you can also rent them from Cornell University's Arnot Teaching and
Research Forest, at least if you are willing to let them take measurements for
their research. Not sure if this project is still going on, but if not perhaps
they could at least point you to some resources.

------
aconbere
I saw them clearing some blackberries near uw last year. And it was quite a
spectacle. Since the area they were clearing was along side the burke-gillman
trail everyone walking/running/biking stopped to take a look. Entertaining
/AND/ environmentally friendly!

------
catzaa
The problem with goats is that they are notoriously good getting out of their
enclosures. If a goat sees yummy grass that looks better than his bush, he
will almost surely get out. They will also try to eat anything (even if it
doesn’t even look green).

------
zandorg
There's a field of sheep behind and above where I live, and basically they do
nothing but eat. I think the only way they can get enough energy to survive is
to just eat ALL the time.

~~~
eam
On my daily commute to school I pass through miles of pasture, and I've
noticed that each day flocks of sheep are being rotated. I guess it's a win-
win for the owner of the sheep and the owner of the land.

------
dskhatri
Google used goats not too long ago as well:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=588740>

~~~
goodkarma
I remember seeing the Google piece and thinking it was a good idea then.

I can see the progression now:

1) local farmer rents out some goats as an experiment

2) seeing positive feedback, local farmer sets up a business breeding goats
and renting the herds

3) seeing the success of farmer #1, other farmers set up their own local
businesses renting goats

4) one enterprising farmer optimizes the business model and starts acquiring
goat rental agencies and setting up regional "goat herding hubs"

5) enterprising farmer gets funding from a prominent silicon valley agency to
scale this industrious idea and take it to the masses

6) enterprising farmer's enterprise is acquired by multinational farm
equipment company (think "John Deere")

:-)

------
daniel-cussen
My neighborhood sportsclub uses sheep to cut the grass. My uncle rents bees
out to fruit growers. Why didn't I put two and two together?

